

The Story of Mel - ctchenn
http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/story-of-mel.html

======
gus_massa
This is very popular and has been resubmitted a lot of times

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Story%20of%20Mel%20&sort...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Story%20of%20Mel%20&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

(Note: The third in the list is:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=181144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=181144)
(43 points, 7 years ago, 9 comments). IIRC 43 points was a lot 7 years ago.)

